# Liverpool city centre



## shushkatab (May 16, 2006)

Ok I started a thread in 'UK politics/current affairs' but it seems apt to start one here too.

Anybody got any experiences of Liverpool's 'Business Improvement District' in the centre?

Any problems campaigning/homelessness/even just eating on the streets there?


shushkatab
student anarcho-journalist extraordinaire


----------



## Lazarus (May 21, 2006)

shushkatab said:
			
		

> Ok I started a thread in 'UK politics/current affairs' but it seems apt to start one here too.
> 
> Anybody got any experiences of Liverpool's 'Business Improvement District' in the centre?
> 
> ...



Begging your pardon, but what the fuck are you on about?  You sound like a rebel without a cause.


----------



## BettyButterfly (May 22, 2006)

Liverpool is going through loads of redevelopment at the moment ( although I doubt it will ever get like Manchester).


----------



## Mr T (May 22, 2006)

I think you're hinting at the 'Paradise Project' redevelopment of a large part of the city centre, which is currently in progress.  Its been reported that the land for the redevelopment has been given to the Duke of Westminster in return for his company redeveloping it, and that the streets will be treated as private with private security patrolling and keeping out 'undesirables' (read: homeless people or kids with no money to spend)


----------



## chio (May 28, 2006)

shushkatab said:
			
		

> student anarcho-journalist extraordinaire



 (sorry)

It's like the 80s all over again!


----------

